# How much for a tune



## Jcoin (Mar 1, 2008)

I was wondering what everyone has been paying to get their car tuned? The one price I recieved was $400. Is this typical?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

$150 here, but it's always been with Mods. installed too so there was a discount. $400 is on the high side for sure.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah $400 is on the high side cause i've been hearing all around $200.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Actually $400 is about the average for a good tune. My first tune with mods (supercharger and full exhaust) was $400 and roughly 4 to 5 hours of tuning. When I added more mods and needed a retune I was charged $200 at the same shop.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah $400 is average. I heard of tunes costing more.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Actually $400 is about the average for a good tune. My first tune with mods (supercharger and full exhaust) was $400 and roughly 4 to 5 hours of tuning. When I added more mods and needed a retune I was charged $200 at the same shop.





gm4life said:


> Yeah $400 is average. I heard of tunes costing more.


:agree


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn maybe i've heard wrong about the $200.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

alsgto04 said:


> Damn maybe i've heard wrong about the $200.


Maybe you did hear that. Some tune cars as a side thing to make a little cash so maybe they don't charge as much. Maybe they don't tune for more than an hour or so either. Someone trying to run a business understandably will charge more based on the average fee compared to other businesses (tuners). I've seen fees as high as $600 and as low as $100.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

So maybe i did hear right thanks for the info -- 6QTS11OZ :cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Jcoin said:


> I was wondering what everyone has been paying to get their car tuned? The one price I recieved was $400. Is this typical?


For a full Dyno Tune. 400.00 is a average price. My shop gave me a lifetime Dyno tune for 500.00. It already has paid for itself becasue my car has been tuned 3 times for different mods and I am not through yet


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not sure what speed inc in the chicago area charges but I've heard they are good from a few friends...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Andrew will tune for like $200 I think. He lives near you. From what I hear, nothing but great things about him


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

$300 here for a full dyno tune with 3 pulls the first time around. Once you are a customer of theirs and in their system with your custom tune saved in their computer, you can return for a new tune (i.e. you get more mods since the last tune) for $75.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

475 is the cheapest by me , i paid $500 from Speed Inc. in IL


----------



## chankee (Sep 11, 2008)

This really depends on the mechanic, the car and the store. I had my Pontiac Firebird tuned-up las month and it cost me $200-250. But if you want your car to perform well, you need to invest on that one. Tuning up is just once in a while.


----------



## MidWest GTO 5.7 (Sep 7, 2008)

does anyone know of any decent shops that will do performance tuning near Milwaukee WI?


----------

